# 1996 fourwinds hurrican 30 ford chassis



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Hi all can anyone help me track down a pair of rear antiroll bar rubbers rubbers please


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

You could try Damondunc (Star spangled spanner) he may be able to help.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Or Linda at *Stateside Tuning* otherwise :wink:


----------

